# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Zbulohen fosilet e një dinosauri të panjohur

## RaPSouL

Në jug të Argjentinës shkencëtarët kanë gjetur mbeturina të fosileve nga një dinosaur mishngrënës, i cili është i gjatë rreth 7 metra.
Shkenctarët më në fund thellë në rajonin e Patagonisë në pjesën më jugore të Argjentinës, gjetën mbeturina të llojit deri më tash të panjohur të dinosaurit. Mbeturinat e tij, disa unaza të qafës dhe pjesë të brinjëve u zbuluan që në në vitin 2001 kur filluan edhe kërkimet paleontologjike. Bëhet fjalë për zvaranikun e gjatë prej 6 deri 7 metra i cili prej tani do ta mbajë emrin Burkei Orkoraptor.

"Zbulimi jonë në Patagoni jo vetëm që na jep njohuri të reja për dinosaurët në hemisferën jugore të tokës, por edhe në nivel global. Ky është një lloj i ri jo vetëm për Patagoninë, por edhe për mbarë botën", paleontologu Fernando Novas.

Mbeturinat e fosileve të këtij mishngrënësi të lashtë u gjetën rreth 2800 kilometra në jug lindje të Buenos Airesit. Ato janë nga periudha e zhvillimit të Tokës, të përiudhës prej para 70 milion vitesh.

----------


## Darius

Argjentina eshte konsideruar si burimi fosilor per paleontologet. Ne kete vend dhe sidomos ne Patagoni jane gjetur per here te pare eshtrat e diplodokut si nje mastodont i ruajtur ne kushte shume te mira. Nga sasi e eshtrave te dinosaureve si dhe gjendja e tyre e mire eshte arritur ne konkluzion qe numri i ketyre te fundit ka qene jashezakonisht i madh ne kete zone. Nuk eshte aspak cudi qe te vazhdojne e te zbulohen lloje ende te panjohur dinosauresh nga shkenca.

----------

